# White Christmas Diamond Edition on 10/14/14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

PARAMOUNT CELEBRATES THE DIAMOND ANNIVERSARY OF THE BELOVED HOLIDAY CLASSIC STARRING DANNY KAYE AND BING CROSBY AND HONORS THE HUMANITARIAN WORK OF UNICEF



WHITE CHRISTMAS

Diamond Anniversary Edition



Paramount Pictures and The Danny Kaye and Sylvia Fine Kaye Foundation Donating $100,000
to Support UNICEF’s Work for Children



Blu-ray™ Combo Pack Debuts October 14, 2014 with a Bonus Holiday Music CD and New Special Features Including a UNICEF Documentary Hosted by Danny Kaye, Sing-Along Lyrics, a Virtual Duet Between Bing Crosby and Michael Bublé and More



HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Celebrate 60 years of the treasured musical classic Irving Berlin’s WHITE CHRISTMAS with the spectacular new Diamond Anniversary Edition arriving on Blu-ray Combo Pack October 14, 2014 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. Starring legendary performers Bing Crosby, Danny Kaye, Rosemary Clooney and Vera-Ellen and featuring unforgettable music by Irving Berlin, the beloved holiday film offers timeless entertainment for all ages. 

In honor of the 60th anniversaries of WHITE CHRISTMAS and Danny Kaye’s appointment as UNICEF’s first Goodwill Ambassador, The Danny Kaye and Sylvia Fine Kaye Foundation and Paramount Pictures are proud to make a combined $100,000 donation to the U.S. Fund for UNICEF* to support UNICEF’s lifesaving work for children around the world. As UNICEF’s Goodwill Ambassador, Danny Kaye traveled to numerous countries in 1954 to see the work of the organization firsthand and appeared in and narrated a documentary entitled Assignment Children about his experience, which is included in the new Blu-ray Combo Pack along with a new introduction by Michael Bublé. Danny Kaye received an Honorary Academy Award® in 1955 for his work on this extraordinary documentary, as well as for his unique talents, his service to the Academy, the motion picture industry, and the American people.



Irving Berlin’s WHITE CHRISTMAS Diamond Anniversary Edition Blu-ray Combo Pack also includes new special features such as five classic Christmas television show appearances by Bing Crosby and Danny Kaye, including a virtual duet between Crosby and Michael Bublé, an optional sing-along subtitle track that accompanies the film’s most popular songs, new photo galleries, and a Christmas CD with 12 songs featuring Bing Crosby, Danny Kaye, Rosemary Clooney, Ella Fitzgerald, Peggy Lee and Judy Garland, including EIGHT never-before-released tracks. Additional previously released special features include commentary by Rosemary Clooney, backstage stories, featurettes on Crosby, Kaye and Clooney, and more.



Irving Berlin’s WHITE CHRISTMAS Blu-ray Combo Pack

Irving Berlin’s WHITE CHRISTMAS Blu-ray will be presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, English Restored Mono DTS-HD Master Audio, French Mono Dolby Digital, Spanish Mono Dolby Digital and Portuguese Mono Dolby Digital, as well as English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 televisions with Dolby Digital English 5.1 Surround, English Restored Mono, French Mono and Spanish Mono, as well as English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The Blu-ray Combo Pack includes the following:

Disc 1 (Blu-ray):

· Feature film in high definition

· Feature film with optional Sing-Along Subtitle Track—NEW!

· Commentary by Rosemary Clooney

· Classic Holiday Moments—NEW!

o “White Christmas” by Bing Crosby on December 1, 1976

o “White Christmas” by Bing Crosby featuring Michael Bublé on December 10, 2012

o “Silent Night” by Bing Crosby on December 12, 1948

o “Jingle Bells” by Danny Kaye and Nat King Cole on December 25, 1963

o Danny Kaye reads from A Christmas Carol on December 22, 1965

· Assignment Children—NEW!

o With introduction by Michael Bublé

· Backstage Stories from White Christmas—The production boasted the #1 and #3 box office stars of its time and the director of Casablanca. It featured the most popular song in American history and became the highest-ranking film at the box office in 1954. From little-known production details to behind-the-scenes trivia, this segment offers insights about the timeless holiday classic.

Disc 1 (Blu-ray)—cont’d:

· Bing Crosby: Christmas Crooner—Crosby’s family members offer personal memories of the film and discuss the crooner’s Yuletide connection. The piece also includes film historians sharing rare stories about Crosby and White Christmas and a visit to Crosby’s hometown of Spokane, Washington.

· Danny Kaye: Joy to the World—Some people only know him as the silver screen’s ‘court jester,’ but Danny Kaye was a true humanitarian who helped children around the world as a UNICEF Goodwill Ambassador. This moving tribute sheds light on the multi-talented actor, who won two honorary Academy Awards®, including the Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award, and spread joy beyond the Hollywood spotlight.

· Irving Berlin’s White Christmas—Many people don’t know all of the lyrics to the most popular Christmas song of all time or that Irving Berlin wrote it while sitting poolside at an Arizona Resort. This fascinating feature sheds light on the genesis and enduring popularity of the best-selling single in American history.

· Rosemary’s Old Kentucky Home—Take a tour of Rosemary Clooney’s home in Augusta, Kentucky, which has become a historical landmark. 

· White Christmas: From Page to Stage— The legacy of White Christmas continues with a hit Broadway musical, nominated for two Tony awards. 

· White Christmas: A Look Back with Rosemary Clooney

· White Christmas Photo Galleries—NEW!

o Rehearsals

o Behind-the-Scenes

o Filming

o Publicity Shots

· Two Theatrical Trailers

Disc 2 (DVD):

· Feature Film in Standard Definition

· Commentary by Rosemary Clooney

Disc 3 (DVD):

· Same special features listed above in standard definition with the exception of the optional sing-along subtitle track



Bonus Music CD

1. Winter Wonderland – Rosemary Clooney

2. Deck the Halls/Away in a Manger/O, Little Town of Bethlehem/The First Noel – Bing Crosby

3. Waltz Around the Christmas Tree – Danny Kaye

4. Marshmallow World – Bing Crosby & Ella Fitzgerald

5. The Christmas Song – Rosemary Clooney

6. Just What I Wanted For Christmas – Bing Crosby

7. Santa Claus Is Coming To Town – Rosemary Clooney

8. Jingle Bells – Danny Kaye & Peggy Lee

9. Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer – Bing Crosby & Judy Garland

10. Home For The Holidays – Rosemary Clooney

11. Some Children See Him – Danny Kaye

12. The Night Before Christmas – Bing Crosby

The film will also be available as a Diamond Anniversary Edition two-disc DVD set with Discs 2 & 3 above.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

PREMIERE SHOPPING DESTINATIONS BERGDORF GOODMAN AND NEIMAN MARCUS TO OFFER
A BLU-RAY™ MOVIE IN STORES FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER

Diamond Anniversary Edition of the Beloved Holiday Classic Irving Berlin’s WHITE CHRISTMAS to Be Inaugural Disc as Part of Initiative to Benefit the U.S. Fund for UNICEF



HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Paramount Home Media Distribution today announced that the Diamond Anniversary Edition of the treasured musical classic Irving Berlin’s WHITE CHRISTMAS will be the first-ever Blu-ray to be carried in renowned retail stores Bergdorf Goodman and Neiman Marcus. In honor of the 60th anniversaries of WHITE CHRISTMAS and Danny Kaye’s appointment as UNICEF’s first Goodwill Ambassador, The Danny Kaye and Sylvia Fine Kaye Foundation and Paramount Pictures are proud to make a combined $100,000 donation to the U.S. Fund for UNICEF* to support UNICEF’s lifesaving work for children around the world. On Monday, November 17th, Bergdorf Goodman held its highly-anticipated holiday window unveiling, which coincided with the lighting of the iconic UNICEF snowflake at 5th and 58th in New York City. Festivities continued throughout the store with 10 percent of proceeds from 6:00-8:00 p.m. ET—including sales of the WHITE CHRISTMAS Blu-ray—benefitting UNICEF. Fans will be able to purchase the Blu-ray in Bergdorf Goodman and select Neiman Marcus stores throughout the holiday season.

Starring legendary performers Bing Crosby, Danny Kaye, Rosemary Clooney and Vera-Ellen and featuring unforgettable music by Irving Berlin, WHITE CHRISTMAS offers timeless entertainment for all ages. As UNICEF’s Goodwill Ambassador, Danny Kaye traveled to numerous countries in 1954 to see the work of the organization firsthand and appeared in and narrated a documentary entitled Assignment Children about his experience, which is included in the new WHITE CHRISTMAS Diamond Anniversary Edition Blu-ray Combo Pack along with a new introduction by Michael Bublé. The Blu-ray Combo Pack also includes new special features such as five classic Christmas television show appearances by
Bing Crosby and Danny Kaye, including a virtual duet between Crosby and Michael Bublé, an optional sing-along subtitle track that accompanies the film’s most popular songs, new photo galleries, and, for a limited time, a Christmas CD with 12 songs featuring Bing Crosby, Danny Kaye, Rosemary Clooney, Ella Fitzgerald, Peggy Lee and Judy Garland, including EIGHT never-before-released tracks.


----------

